# 1962 Schwinn Corvette 5 speed



## schwinnbikebobb (May 22, 2011)

Just finished up detailing my 5 speed Corvette purchased from Pat. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (May 22, 2011)

very Nice Bob, Jeff


----------



## PCHiggin (May 23, 2011)

Looks great Bob! I'm happy you ended up with it.

Pat


----------



## DonChristie (May 23, 2011)

That looks great! I love Middleweights! Is the derailer original for a 5 speed? When did derailers come out?


----------



## mruiz (May 23, 2011)

Black Corvetts, and 5 speed better yet.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 23, 2011)

Thanks!   Not sure when derailleurs first were used on bikes.  These 5 speed Corvettes were only made for 18 months in 61 and 62, I do know that.The derailleurs were sourced from Huret in France and the freewheel and axle were also from France made by Atom.







schwinndoggy said:


> That looks great! I love Middleweights! Is the derailer original for a 5 speed? When did derailers come out?


----------



## Larmo63 (May 23, 2011)

What is a derailleur?


----------



## PCHiggin (May 24, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> What is a derailleur?



  I'm guessing you're joking but here goes anyway. The derailleur (that is spelled correctly) is that articulating arm with the two wheels that the chain goes through @ the rear of the bike. It moves in-out and for-aft to place the chain on the different sprockets.

Pat


----------



## spinningcog (May 31, 2011)

Are those original racks? They look fantastic! I'd love to get something similar for the schwin twin I'm working on.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes they are original Schwinn racks.   Front one is the aluminum one that came on the higher end bikes. There was also a chrome version that is similar.


----------



## Old rim (Jun 7, 2011)

Get me a mop--just drooled on the floor---wow she looks great--congrats


----------

